# mountain goat steam ale



## beerking (25/8/13)

Looking to clone MG steam ale . Anybody had success, if so what were the hops you used? Recipe anybody. There is a previous thread however it seemed a bit unknown and some guessing had taken place.keen to know if anybody has cloned this delicious beer.


----------



## chrisso81 (25/8/13)

Shoot the guys at MG an email, they're always pretty generous when it comes to info about how to brew their beers.


----------



## Yob (25/8/13)

One of my friends has been working for goat and she recently had the chance to Brew it, will ask a few relevant questions for you.. No promises she will give it all away though. I remember cornering Dave one night at a function and he essentially told me.. No notes and got/was too pissed to remember clearly.. Send goat an email or ring and speak to Dave, top bloke and pretty free with info


----------



## timmi9191 (25/8/13)

I did this as an inspired by the goat..

Turned out nice and was popular amongst the mega swillers

23l
Pilsner 2.6kg
Flaked rice .5mg
Vienna .25kg
Dry wheat malt .1kg

65 degrees for 90 mins. Mash out at 75 for 15 mins.
Nth brewer [email protected]
Hallertauer mittelfruh [email protected]
Citra [email protected]
Galaxy [email protected]
Hallertauer mittelfruh 15 dry
Citra 15 dry
Galaxy 15 dry

S23 @ 18 degrees


----------



## Wolfman (25/8/13)

I have made two version of this. The first is just in the fermenter now so cant say if it's like for like on either of them yet. I was more after a ballpark clone.

*Recipe 1:*

MG Steam Ale

American Pale Ale


Recipe Specs

----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.0

Total Grain (kg): 4.932

Total Hops (g): 37.00

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4

Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3

Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %

Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.5

Bitterness (IBU): 31.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75

Boil Time (Minutes): 60


Grain Bill

----------------

3.699 kg Pilsner (75%)

1.233 kg Wheat Malt (25%)


Hop Bill

----------------

5.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)

5.0 g Galaxy Leaf (13.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)

9.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

9.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

9.0 g Galaxy Leaf (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)


Misc Bill

----------------


Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale



Recipe Generated with BrewMate

*Recipe 2:*

MG Steam Ale V.2

American Pale Ale


Recipe Specs

----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.0

Total Grain (kg): 4.932

Total Hops (g): 55.21

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4

Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3

Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %

Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.5

Bitterness (IBU): 30.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75

Boil Time (Minutes): 60


Grain Bill

----------------

3.699 kg Pilsner (75%)

1.233 kg Wheat Malt (25%)


Hop Bill

----------------

3.1 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.1 g/L)

9.2 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

4.6 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)

4.6 g Galaxy Leaf (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)

4.6 g Hersbrucker Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)

12.3 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

4.6 g Hersbrucker Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)

12.3 g Galaxy Leaf (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)


Misc Bill

----------------


Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


Notes

----------------
Recipe Generated with BrewMate

I can't wait to try my two versions.

Cheers


----------



## beerking (25/8/13)

Thanks guys. Wolf interested in which version you prefer, keep us updated. Cheers


----------



## chunckious (3/9/13)

How did this go Wolfman? How did the 1st version go with 10min being the latest addition.


----------



## Wolfman (3/9/13)

Chunkious said:


> How did this go Wolfman? How did the 1st version go with 10min being the latest addition.


It looks a little like Murray river water at the moment! Put it to secondary yesterday and the sample from the hydro was very pleasant. I also put V.2 on the yeast cake so will have to wait a few days to report how that one will fair.


----------



## chunckious (3/9/13)

Sorry mate, I thought I read that this was brewed in July. Keep us posted anyhu.


----------



## chunckious (24/9/13)

How did it turn out WM?


----------

